# Bring back the old Necrons!



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

The new Necron models are simply disgusting! Something needs to be done. This petition has the answers! Sign this if you're a proper Necron collector! k:

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bring-back-the-old-necrons


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

...want to buy my old metal Warriors?


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Is this a joke? The new Necron range is great! There was a reason why you would only field 5 Monoliths and 100 warriors, and that is because there were no other options and what was available wasn't worth it due to the old Phase Out rule, which was one of the worst rules ever implemented by GW. Not to mention that Necrons are very powerful with their current rule set.

Your petition only mentions Szeras as ugly. Care to explain how the others are bad? Might I remind you that the first true Necron models were Terminator knock-offs? 

If you feel that they are bad, fine, that is your opinion. Just be aware that your opinion is likely a very small minority among Necron players.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

If this was a petition to bring back terminator command squads, I'd throw my nickers at it, buuuuuuuut its not!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I know no one that has any complaints about the new necron miniature range. oh well I do now. thanks a lot.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> If this was a petition to bring back terminator command squads


Use the Deathwing book as an Allied Detachment but play whatever models you have for the Chapter you normally play? Or the Grey Knight book if you like their weapons more (Paladin squads can take Apothecaries I think?), but in any case you're getting that special command squad.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

PopularSauce said:


> The new Necron models are simply disgusting! Something needs to be done. This petition has the answers! Sign this if you're a proper Necron collector! k:
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bring-back-the-old-necrons


I think it would me more productive to slam your dick in a door while reciting Mr. Roboto than to send a petition to GW, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Use the Deathwing book as an Allied Detachment but play whatever models you have for the Chapter you normally play? Or the Grey Knight book if you like their weapons more (Paladin squads can take Apothecaries I think?), but in any case you're getting that special command squad.



STAMPS FOOT......"but I want it for my vanilla marines!"


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*For the laugh?*

Come on though people, the thought of someone painting one of their models pink solely to run it over must be some incentive to sign surely.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

PopularSauce said:


> Come on though people, the thought of someone painting one of their models pink solely to run it over must be some incentive to sign surely.


Yeah, not even close. Sure, lets go back to a mono-build army that consists of three types of models rather than the variety we have now.

What a fucking joke:no:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Love that this is your first post @PopularSauce. Welcome to Heresy! :laugh:



Oldman78 said:


> STAMPS FOOT......"but I want it for my vanilla marines!"


I will relish in that there's something you guys _don't_ have for the time being. Sucka!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the current Necrons but I think the old necron had it's charm with rank after tank of warriors. Now you could still play necron as such. You got no Gun to you head to buy one of each Box for your army. I warriors, immortals and monolith is your thing then go with it.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I miss pariahs, they got rid of one of the most original and unique things about the necrons with that - bringing them into the new fold would be awesome I think.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fallen said:


> I miss pariahs, they got rid of one of the most original and unique things about the necrons with that - bringing them into the new fold would be awesome I think.


This I agree with. Hell, plastic pariahs with a supplement ruleset and even a rudimentary army list or allies matrix would be great. They're too ingrained in the lore to just wipe out completely.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

So you're petitioning an army to have less variety? Seen it all now.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Hold on...*

I think the point of this has been obscured probably through the fault of myself and my friend who started the petition, I do apologise. The idea is not to eradicate the new units, but to de-bling them so to speak. The new Wraiths would look awesome if it wasn't for the sheer amount of orbs that cover them. They used to be mysterious and sinister, now they are coated in layers of "showbiz".


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Thanks*

Love that this is your first post @PopularSauce. Welcome to Heresy! :laugh:

Thanks, it's certainly been interesting :grin: The other 40K forums took this quite well.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@PopularSauce, what flavour is popular sauce? Also, I dont play necrons, but much prefared the fluff when they were completely mindless like the space version of the undead/borg collective. Personally I dont think G.W will give a fuck about a petition, you'd have to organize a successful boycott of necrons and hit the profits big time for them to raise an eyebrow!

I do understand your point about the "bling" on the minis, the in vogue style in G.W at the moment is (in my opinion) to cariacture their factions, Dark Angels for example look like they took a normal marine dipped it in glue and rolled it around in a Dark Angels bits box. Oh and welcome to the Heresy, you have certainly hit the ground running, enjoy the stay, even though you are a filthy xeno lover!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just saying, my Necron army is pretty much all Immortals, Warriors, and a Monolith with Scarabs running everywhere because I liked the old style Necron stuff from when I was a kid more than what they've become now. It's not like they aren't cool and effective now with way more options and such, I just like the idea of the zombie robot army more than I like the idea of a super advanced robot race from hundreds of thousands of years ago.

I'm not about to start a petition or anything but I can definitely see where our OP is coming from (even if it's just the new aesthetic) just like I can see why the people who now have a versatile and strong army are happy about where the 'crons are nowadays.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

PopularSauce said:


> Love that this is your first post @PopularSauce. Welcome to Heresy! :laugh:
> 
> Thanks, it's certainly been interesting :grin: The other 40K forums took this quite well.



Yeah, welcome aswell! You'll see that here at Heresy we discuss and vent our opinions unlike other forums! Hope you have a look around and share your army and tales of lost and won battles.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

Oldman78 said:


> @PopularSauce, what flavour is popular sauce?


I guess in Asian countries it's soy sauce, probably ketchup in the Western World.
I entirely agree, I didn't set up the petition, it was a mate of mine that played Necrons from 3rd edition onwards. I personally don't play Necrons, but I much preferred them when they were mindless killing machines. The petition may not mean much to GW but signing it would be much appreciated, just to see how many people preferred the old style of models.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

ntaw said:


> I'm not about to start a petition or anything but I can definitely see where our OP is coming from (even if it's just the new aesthetic) just like I can see why the people who now have a versatile and strong army are happy about where the 'crons are nowadays.


I think that is the issue, there are 2 types of Necron collectors: Newcron collectors and Oldcron collectors. What the petition suggests is a supplement that allows players to use large Troop based forces.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Hello!*



darkreever said:


> Yeah, not even close. Sure, lets go back to a mono-build army that consists of three types of models rather than the variety we have now.
> 
> What a fucking joke:no:


That's not the point of the petition. The units are great, the models for the units are not. 
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bring-back-the-old-necrons


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

PopularSauce said:


> What the petition suggests is a supplement that allows players to use large Troop based forces.


This exists already:



















A whopping eight Troops selections in the Detachment and you can take as many Resurgence Decurions as you want. What more would you like?


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

ntaw said:


> This exists already:


Very interesting. Where did you find this? Was it a White Dwarf thing?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Shield of Baal: Exterminatus. The Formation on the other hand is a White Dwarf exclusive.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Thank you*



ntaw said:


> Shield of Baal: Exterminatus. The Formation on the other hand is a White Dwarf exclusive.


Thank you for bringing this to our attention, it's much appreciated. However a supplement would be so nice, with a whole load of lore and special rules to back the large Troop based legions.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Mephrit Dynasty has three Relics, a Warlord Trait table, a Detachment, and four Formations (one being a combination of all three with extra bonuses) in the SoB:E book, plus an extra White Dwarf Formation. It isn't a full fledged supplement like Sentinels of Terra or Black Legion but it has a fair slice of unique.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Hardback*



ntaw said:


> The Mephrit Dynasty has three Relics, a Warlord Trait table, a Detachment, and four Formations (one being a combination of all three with extra bonuses) in the SoB:E book, plus an extra White Dwarf Formation. It isn't a full fledged supplement like Sentinels of Terra or Black Legion but it has a fair slice of unique.


I do love my hardback covers though :victory:


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

The Sturk said:


> Is this a joke? The new Necron range is great! There was a reason why you would only field 5 Monoliths and 100 warriors, and that is because there were no other options and what was available wasn't worth it due to the old Phase Out rule, which was one of the worst rules ever implemented by GW. Not to mention that Necrons are very powerful with their current rule set.
> 
> Your petition only mentions Szeras as ugly. Care to explain how the others are bad? Might I remind you that the first true Necron models were Terminator knock-offs?
> 
> If you feel that they are bad, fine, that is your opinion. Just be aware that your opinion is likely a very small minority among Necron players.


The new Necron UNITS are great, their models are awful. The sheer amount of orbs is shocking and takes away from the overall model, IE. Wraiths. Most of the new units are ugly to be honest. This petition is not about removing units from the game, it's about de-blinging the models for these units. In my humble opinion of course...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

PopularSauce said:


> I do love my hardback covers though


They are nice! I long for anything detailing the Thokt Dynasty (aka the blue one, 'cuz I like blue).


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Blue...*



ntaw said:


> They are nice! I long for anything detailing the Thokt Dynasty (aka the blue one, 'cuz I like blue).


Blue is cool


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

Loli said:


> So you're petitioning an army to have less variety? Seen it all now.


No, we're not. We're petitioning to de-bling the new models. The diversity now is great! The models that you have to use to make a varied army are God-awful.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I guess I'm not seeing the "Bling" of the new Necrons...

They are not the below, so whatever it is that you guys dislike I humbly suggest getting good at at using miliput/greenstuff and a hobby knife. Or using the super power called "Wallet", I've heard that Batman is good at that one.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Fallen said:


> I guess I'm not seeing the "Bling" of the new Necrons...
> 
> They are not the below, so whatever it is that you guys dislike I humbly suggest getting good at at using miliput/greenstuff and a hobby knife. Or using the super power called "Wallet", I've heard that Batman is good at that one.


have to agree with this one. again, this is the first I have heard about people not liking the aesthetics, seems a bit odd to want to push your personal taste (no matter how many share it) on others. by petitioning GW to change the miniatures.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Erm...*



Fallen said:


> Or using the super power called "Wallet", I've heard that Batman is good at that one


...Batman doesn't have super powers... :taunt:


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Good morning*



Haskanael said:


> seems a bit odd to want to push your personal taste (no matter how many share it) on others. by petitioning GW to change the miniatures.


If you don't agree, don't sign it... I would've thought that was self-explanatory. Clearly not...


----------



## Necronlad42 (Dec 21, 2015)

hey everyone - I made a poll to see who prefers the new vs old necron fluff
http://goo.gl/6MiUOT


----------



## Necronlad42 (Dec 21, 2015)

I for one, must say I prefer the menacing emotionless robotic killing machines of 3rd edition


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Necronlad42 said:


> I for one, must say I prefer the menacing emotionless robotic killing machines of 3rd edition


And there is absolutely nothing stopping you from having that in the current codex.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*Afternoon*



darkreever said:


> And there is absolutely nothing stopping you from having that in the current codex.


The new models don't look like emotionless robotic killing machines though


----------



## Necronlad42 (Dec 21, 2015)

PopularSauce said:


> The new models don't look like emotionless robotic killing machines though


especially the new flayed ones


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

PopularSauce said:


> The new models don't look like emotionless robotic killing machines though


Yeah because:









and










and










and 










Don't have the appearance of cold, calculating, inhuman machines that lack any form of emotion. You can totally read emotion on those faces...



Necronlad42 said:


> especially the new flayed ones


The new flayed one's retain the cold emotionless machine you claim to want. Just like the flayed ones of old, the new ones flay and wear the skin of living beings, but in addition they also festoon themselves with body parts and bones. I don't know about you, but I think thats even more terrifying because I get even more of a picture of what they are going to be doing to my body once they get me.


And I was talking about having an army background from the current codex that reflects what Imperial minds believed the Necrons to be in the original codex.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

darkreever said:


> Yeah because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are a bit "advanced" and "pristine" for the oldest race in 40k though. About the flayed ones, what? They look like something out of a cartoon. They are not menacing at all, the reason they are feared at all is the fact that anyone who sees them dies of laughter. In the Grim Darkness of the Far Future, there is only...cartoony looking models


----------



## Necronlad42 (Dec 21, 2015)

Also, in my opinion, of course, these lords have way too many unnecessary details and embellishments, mainly on the staffs or capes, that detract from the cold machine killer theme


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Necronlad42 said:


> Also, in my opinion, of course, these lords have way too many unnecessary details and embellishments, mainly on the staffs or capes, that detract from the cold machine killer theme


Then use the older ones?


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

Serpion5 said:


> Then use the older ones?


Thank you, the advice is noted.


----------



## Necronlad42 (Dec 21, 2015)

Serpion5 said:


> Then use the older ones?


The problem with that would be gw only sells 1 lord from its old style currently, and it would be boring to have the same lord in the same army multiple times, for me anyway. Also, it means you have to get them second hand off ebay or the like, it would just be a whole lot easier (for me, I appreciate not for a lot of others) to make the new lords have the old style.


----------



## PopularSauce (Dec 20, 2015)

*eBay*



Necronlad42 said:


> The problem with that would be gw only sells 1 lord from its old style currently, and it would be boring to have the same lord in the same army multiple times, for me anyway. Also, it means you have to get them second hand off ebay or the like, it would just be a whole lot easier (for me, I appreciate not for a lot of others) to make the new lords have the old style.


eBay would be a hassle, and I would imagine all the old style ones are in metal. Have fun keeping the paint on them.


----------



## Necronlad42 (Dec 21, 2015)

In case anyone is interested in the poll results so far
48 Votes in total

'What necron fluff is better, 3rd edition or 7th edition?'
3rd Edition - 30 votes (62.5%)
7th edition - 18 votes (37.5%)

You can still vote here : http://goo.gl/6MiUOT


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm no Necron player but I have to admit the old Pariah models looked very cool and as much as I like the new 'Canoptek Wraiths' I prefer the old, simpler and IMO more menacing looking Wraiths


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

I'm getting a little confused about this claim : it's obviously not only a matter of look, as discussions have spread upon army lists, and that the question of the poll attached to the petition is related to the Necrons' fluff.

- The army list point seems to have been solved by @darkreever who posted official formations allowing to play Necrons as they were in 3rd Edition.

- The fluff concern is probably something where nothing can be done. W40K background is always evolving and, yes, they have developed a basic "killer robots" background into something far more detailed (which does not prevent players to use them as killer robots, though). It's the same as for the World Eaters, who were first just presented as "mindless killers", and for the Horus Heresy in general (and at larger scale, with 30 novels and a lot of short stories and audio drama expanding and detailing the basic fluff).

- Now, the miniatures : who really thinks that a 100 signatures petitions could make GW change models they have probably spent months (years ?) to set up ? It's nowadays possible for people to bypass official miniatures they don't like, whether by customizing them (not mounting the "bling-bling" parts and using green stuff to replace them of fill the gaps) or by buying other "count as" miniatures of the same scale (not necessarily from FW or GW ... http://www.warlordgames.com/terminator-genisys/ , for instance).

Another solution could be to launch a crowdfunding project (kickstarter, ulul, ...) for creating "killer robots" miniatures that would match the needs and desires of people not happy with the current Necrons serie.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Necronlad42 said:


> The problem with that would be gw only sells 1 lord from its old style currently, and it would be boring to have the same lord in the same army multiple times, for me anyway. Also, it means you have to get them second hand off ebay or the like, it would just be a whole lot easier (for me, I appreciate not for a lot of others) to make the new lords have the old style.


You still have options. The plain looking lord model is easy to make out of plastic necrons using the lychguard kit. You won't be using lychguard anyway so the slight level of embellishment is suitable.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

alt-f4 said:


> - The army list point seems to have been solved by darkreever who posted official formations allowing to play Necrons as they were in 3rd Edition.


Thanks, but that was @ntaw not me.


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

Sorry for the credits, @ntaw


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

My Necrons only hit the table as part of a Mephrit Dynasty Detachment :chuffed:


----------

